# 522 Won't Turn on



## rileybrody (Mar 1, 2006)

About a week ago, I came home at lunch and tried to turn on TV1 on the 522. Nothing. I did a power switch reset and it came on (after acquiring signals). Next morning, went to turn on TV2 in the bedroom and nothing. Went downstairs, held the power button and went about my morning routine and couldn't get TV2 to turn on. Reset again, this time sticking around. When reboot finished, immediately turned on both TV1 and TV2. Everything worked. Turned everything off when I finished. At lunch, again, couldn't get it to turn on (either with power button or remote). Rebooted again. This time left everything on. Worked in the evening. Next morning, turned on TV1 and TV2, had the "press select" screen, but no response. Rebooted again.

Talked to Tech support--never heard of anything like this. If I turn the receiver off, I can't get it back on without a reboot. If I leave it on, will stay on all day, but the next morning, TV1 and TV2 lights show, but just get the "press select" screen. Reboot and leave it on during the day (I disabled the 4 hour power off). 

Anyone have any ideas? I have about 80 hours of shows we are saving or haven't watched, including last season's Lost and I'd rather not lose them. 

I did unplug the power, but only for about 10 seconds. I'll try longer tonight.

Side note--if I have to get a new receiver, I'd like a 622, but I already have one I got in May. When I talked to the tech person, I was told I could only have one 622 until May. Anyone know if this is true?

Thanks.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sounds to me like you're headed for receiver replacement, unfortunately, with the 522. You shouldn't need to force a reboot to get it turned on.

As for getting a 622, I suspect they'll only replace the 522 with another 522, but you never know what you can talk a willing CSR into.


----------



## rileybrody (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks. Based on my call with tech support I suspected my 522 was a goner.


----------



## rileybrody (Mar 1, 2006)

Update. Last night I disabled the auto updates that occur at 3 am and the receiver worked fine this morning (having been left on all night). It seems like a problem with it restarting after the update check happens. I'll try turning it off tonight and see if it fire up tomorrow morning to see if the problem is solely related to the updates.


----------



## rileybrody (Mar 1, 2006)

Update 2--looks like the culprit is the updating. With it off, I turned off the receiver last night and it fired right up this morning. Looks like it locks coming out of the update and needs to be reset.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

That's good news. A replacement will solve your problem.

On a long shot, try having it do the download at a different time.


----------

